# Is This Normal Betta Swimming Behavior?



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

i mentioned in an earlier post about my betta Edward swimming back and forth in the back of the tank. he does swim around to other places but for the most part he will swim back and forth continuously.. and sometimes he only goes halfway turns around and goes back. he does this over and over... 

thoughts? will he settle down? i just got him today 

http://youtu.be/kMiuZs3PrLA


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm right, you'll have to wait until someone else comes along but the filter may be to strong? It looks like he gets pushed around a bit. There's ways to slow down the flow though! I'm not 100% what they are but I think there's some info in the stickies


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks! should i turn the filter off just for tonight and see if he continues to do it?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

No, if you turn the filter off than the good bacteria inside of it will die... and when you turn it back on it will shoot out the dead bacteria which will harm your betta
If you think the filter is to hard/rough, you can try baffling it


Does he do this ALL of the time, or just when you come by?
A few of my bettas do this as a "beg" trying to get food and attention from me (try spying on him when he thinks you are gone... I peak through a doorway, lol)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I just watched the video, the filter does seem a bit strong, here is a really easy (and cheap) way to baffle a filter... remember... don't turn it off!!!!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

im not at the tank when he does it im sitting on my bed and i can see him doing it. and hes at the back of the tank so its not from him following me.. and hes not begging i put some pelleted food in there and blood worms and he hasnt even ate yet..


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

that step by step filter baffle is AWESOME!! but you guys said not to turn my filter off.. that thread says you have to turn it off to be able to measure the filter for the bottle


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I always guesstimate it... but honestly, if you cut the top off... then the bottom off, it normally fits perfectly, I had to trim it down a bit for my five gallon, but that was it

Turning it off for a short term will be fine, its when the actual filter inside is left alone unmoving or when it drys out that the bacteria starts to die


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

i got that buffer made.. but hes still going back and forth


----------



## nishal (Jan 16, 2012)

my fish is only eating meat and raw fish and it is not eating anyother else what should i to change it's feeding type


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

nishal said:


> my fish is only eating meat and raw fish and it is not eating anyother else what should i to change it's feeding type


Please create a seperate thread so that members may help you with your individual problem


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

i think that baffle filter thing is actually starting to help. he doesn't seem to be doing the back and forth thing AS MUCH as he was. he still does it but not as often as he was.. thanks for all the help.. ill keep you guys updated... one of my friends said hes probably riding the waves from the filter LOL


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

AmyC00 said:


> i got that buffer made.. but hes still going back and forth


Try giving him some time, he has not been in the tank for very long... are there any plants or hiding places for him in there?


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

i just went tonight and got some more plants for hiding... hes now going back and forth (from end to end) in the front of the tank.. 

here is a picture of my setup 

pic 1 is original picture (taken Sunday) 
pic 2 is tonight with the new plants and gravel i just added


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

last night i turned off his tank light and i turned my bedroom light off. i put a blanket over the tank...i stuck my head under the blanket and used a flashlight (had it covered with my hand and let only a small amount of light out) i watched Edward and he was cruising around slowly checking stuff out. he then started sleeping in the plants and puffing out showing off his colors.. not once did he do the back and forth pacing... this morning i wake up i open my blinds.. give it some time then turn his tank light on.. hes back to swimming back and forth in front of the tank.. i know hes happy because he made a bubble nest last night and he finally ate... so if he is calm at night and doesnt do it. why is he during the day?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like he is glass surfing in either response to seeing his reflection, water movement or just the new environment....

Sometimes they will stop after some time to adjust...but they can get pretty stressed if it is due to reflection-I would cover 3 sides of the tank and see if this helps any and even keep the light off on the hood for a day or so and once he calms down and adjust to the tank-start removing the covers one at a time and monitor response-replace if needed...I would use dark colored paper if you have some-anything will work as long as its not reflective...

Sometimes it can be the water movement especially in smaller tanks and even with a baffle they just won't tolerate it and you may have to remove the filter all together for awhile until he adjust to the new environment...but I would try the covering 3 side first...


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

i have a 10 gallon tank.. it has an aquarium background on it.. and i have turned the filter off for an hour but he still continues to do it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometime the backgrounds themselves can be reflective due to what they are made out of...if it is shiny...you may need to replace it with a paper product and also cover the two end side...or just try keeping the light off for a few days and see if that helps.....


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

i just took the aquarium background down and found some red fabric/material my mom had in her craft room so i put that up.. gonna see how this works out.


----------



## AmyC00 (Jan 15, 2012)

what colors would be a good color that would stop them from seeing their reflection.. in case this red material doesnt work out..


----------

